# Functional, precise, compact



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have to admit, when I think of miter saws I never think of Jet. For me, the miter saw world is dominated by Dewalt, Makita, Hitachi, Bosch and a few other brands. I always think of Jet as a manufacturer of bigger stationary machines (TS, BS, Lathe, DP, etc.)

Can you comment at all on how this Jet compares with some of the standards in the miter saw world? For a 10" miter saw, I would consider Makita to be a good standard to reference. (For 12" it would be Dewalt). Are there any features that distinguish it from others?

Please don't get me wrong - I am a Jet fan (in woodworking tools - not in football). I have a Jet TS, BS, Dust Collector, Air filtration unit and mortising machine. I just don't think of Jet as miter saw maker.


----------



## Twigger (Mar 4, 2010)

Rich: I can't compare it to any other saws because I don't have any other experiences. All I can compare to is my expectations. And the fact that I'm picky, because, well, I'm picky. So I'm really not much objective help.  
Rich (aka Twigger)


----------



## Steve_O (Mar 20, 2018)

I have a few JET tools i use in metal work. They are overbuilt, like a tank…no cut corners. 
I've been in the market to replace my old faithful 15 yr Makita LS1013 …my buddy is the proud new owner…
I figured it was time to move up to "newer/better" , but after much review of the current offerings , and also after reading a plethora of bad reviews on ALL of the currently available miter saws, i've really taken a step back.
It seems NONE of them can cut straight. Yes, I run longer cuts on my table saw…but some things I build, like 6 to 8" frieze above decorative passageways , or built up fireplace mantle's, the ends of the frieze have a "wrap around" corner that is a 45 on the frieze and a 45 on the tiny return piece…these need to be STRAIGHT !
So i've held off buying an LS1019 or a new Bosch…i've been very happy with CPO and on there I saw a JET JMS-10SCMS . Everything I own from JET is made in Taiwan …if you own machine tools, you know that Made in Taiwan is a very good thing…much different than "made in china/mexico . It's just odd that I cant find even one video on youtube about the JET JMS-10SCMS . Is the JMS-10SCMS better than the currently available Bosch and Makita's ? Are the new bosch and Makita "can't cut straight" problems really inherent to the tools, or is it from users "weighting" the handle laterally, thus causing deflection and "Dishing" 
???


----------

